# modern classical composers that sound very retro (medieval) ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I would like to mention Carmina burana has prime exemple, written by Orff but inspired by medieval tale, we had our proof of this whit carmina burana the medieval version on naxos .

But what about other classical composers of the modern era 20th century, that instead of looking into the future of things to come, dig into the past for primal influences.

Can someone please name fameous classical composers inspired by medieval or early renaissance music active and alive today.


:tiphat:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Arvo Pärt writes music inspired by Gregorian chant. His Symphony No. 3 is fabulous!


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Steve Reich's _Proverb_ is an homage to Perotin. The male voices deliberately recall Paris organum.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Before I knew who Arvo Pärt was, I had this Vivaldi album that had his Passacaglia as a filler track, and I thought it sounded very retro.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

This composer, Christopher Avery, wrote this neo-classical symphonic movement [here played with a midi orchestra tho]






And this is Avery's comments on the work:

I want to thank Stephen for inviting me to collaborate with him on this video, and I thank everyone for their comments. I wrote this piece in 1999, having originally scored it for string quartet. The audio recording that accompanies the animation was made this fall after I discovered the "NotePerformer" sound library for Sibelius and decided to arrange the movement for larger forces. While the sounds here cannot quite rival those of a real orchestra, I found the capabilities of the program inspiring enough to undertake the present arrangement. As for the piece itself, there is no strict attempt to emulate any single composer, though the debt to Mozart is evident throughout and many of the gestures are traceable to the First Viennese School. The fanfare in the brass at 7:46-7:54 makes climactic use of two of the movement's principal motives while tipping its cap to Brahms. I hope Johannes will forgive the indulgence as he himself was a great admirer of Mozart and a champion of the "dialogue" that came before him.

To provide some brief background about myself: I studied composition at New England Conservatory as an undergraduate, and while I chose not to pursue a career as professional musician, I continue to compose music and remain devoted to the study of the classical canon. People have asked me why I will sometimes choose to write in this kind of "old-fashioned" style. Regarding the present work I have no explanation other than to declare my genuine love for this particular sound world and my abiding desire to immerse myself in its musical grammar. Of greater interest to me than the choice of idiom is the alluring challenge of the "game of notes", and the more abstract qualities that speak to a composition's intrinsic strengths: form, pacing, the interrelatedness of themes, and how these elements govern the integrity of the overall structure. To whatever degree this music borrows from the conventions of the past, it is heartfelt in its expression, and I hope the listener can find some pleasure in its melodies, and in the care that went into its design.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Question: I know of composers who were inspired by older music but still composed works in a contemporary style. An example of this is Norman Dello Joio's _Variants on a Medieval Tune_. Would this count?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i guess arpeggio, do has you will


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I am surprised that no one has mentioned Respighi _Ancient Airs and Dances Suites_.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Ron Nelson Courtly Airs and Dances*

Well I know of some band works.

One is Ron Nelson's _Courtly Airs and Dances_.































If this satisfies the OP I can find a few more.


----------



## VishnuB (Jan 5, 2015)

Rued Langgaard was a modern Danish composer who wrote unapologetically romantic music in his symphonies. This was indeed retro and he was disregarded for this reason.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Cosmos said:


> This composer, Christopher Avery, wrote this neo-classical symphonic movement [here played with a midi orchestra tho]


This is astonishing. I might have thought it a merely slightly mechanical orchestral performance. It is gratifying that composers and listeners are now able to hear pretty much how a piece would sound with a real orchestra without it sounding too cheap or cheesy.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

arpeggio said:


> I am surprised that no one has mentioned Respighi _Ancient Airs and Dances Suites_.


Did Respighi write the melodies or did he arrange real renaissance dances for large orchestra? I can't remember.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

arpeggio said:


> I am surprised that no one has mentioned Respighi _Ancient Airs and Dances Suites_.


Yes, this!! One of my absolute favorites and top played in my library.






If it's Baroque, why would you even want to fix it?


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Weston said:


> Did Respighi write the melodies or did he arrange real renaissance dances for large orchestra? I can't remember.


Arranged real renaissance dances that were originally composed for the lute.

I know of band compositions which are like this. For example, Gordon Jacob's _William Byrd Suite_. This was a transcription of the virginal music of William Byrd.


----------

